
Over half of psychology studies fail reproducibility test - ZeljkoS
http://www.nature.com/news/over-half-of-psychology-studies-fail-reproducibility-test-1.18248
======
mchahn
A paper was just released that showed this paper was wrong. Humorously the
authors say they are now waiting for someone to show they are wrong.

~~~
mhuffman
Do you have a link to the new paper?

~~~
mchahn
[https://hardsci.wordpress.com/2016/03/03/evaluating-a-new-
cr...](https://hardsci.wordpress.com/2016/03/03/evaluating-a-new-critique-of-
the-reproducibility-project/)

[http://chronicle.com/article/Can-
Science-s/235582](http://chronicle.com/article/Can-Science-s/235582)

~~~
mhuffman
Thanks!

